# I really dislike the Bosch Performance CX motor



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

So after riding my e bike in -4F, I decided I really dislike the Bosch Performance CX e bike motors.
Almost 1kilowatt later, and plenty of black and blue single track, the motor won't quit!
I'm cold, hands and feet are freezing, frost everywhere, and that obtuse motor just keeps going. No freeze up, motor hiccups, no electronic failures, nothing, absolutely nothing. It just keeps going.
Why Bosch? Why?


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

Would this be considered a "first world problem"?


----------



## 2SLOFATASS (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, yes I would.


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

That's why I "invested" in some e-socks! Saying invested as they were $$!


----------

